# frozen smelt



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Since the smelts are floating, my pygos don't like to come up to eat. Anyway to sink them and advices? I used to feed on frozen shrimp.
Thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

uhhh, my smelts sink









dunno... weight it down with a small rock from inside your tank??


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

When they are frozen break them in half.
Put them in hot water to unfreeze and most of them will sink.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If it is floating it is floating for one of two reasons,

a) It's still frozen and you need to defrost it

b) there is air trapped in the stomach. Give it a hard squeeze to force all the air out and it will sink.

No need to tie a rock or anything


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

very good relpy EL i agree boiling water in a cup and add the smelt. give it a squeeze and unless you have one hell of a current if not it will then sink to the bottom you could try tying fishing line around the head and dropping it in half way in and jiggleing it around. just becarful ive heard that p's have eaten the the line before care ful but its good fun like having a tug of war with your p's awsome.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I defrost just enough for one feeding in a zip lock bag in my refrigiator the nite before


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

great, thank you guys.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I defrost just enough for one feeding in a zip lock bag in my refrigiator the nite before


 This is by far the best method when you thaw in water, especially hot water,
you will lose the majority of the nutrients contained in the fish.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i always just get a smelt out of the freezer, get some hot tap water and plop the smelt in the tap water, then, after like 5 mins, u can feed it,

meh, works for me,


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I've done the hot water thing before, but now I am using a liquid vitamin so I fill a cup with cold water, add the vitamins and smelt. Then put it in the fridge overnight. I do the same with ALL my foods. I also use garlic juice as recomended by the lfs that sold me the vitamins. Not only do the LOVE garlic, but it also helps cover up and strange taste from the vitamins.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I just use lukewarm water, it's about tank temperature and only takes 5 minutes or so to defrost. You won't lose any more nutrients this way than when you drop it in your tank and it's easier than anything else


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I also use *garlic juice* as recomended by the lfs that sold me the vitamins. Not only do the LOVE garlic, but it also helps cover up and strange taste from the vitamins.


Hey Civic Disobedience, garlic juice? What fish do you feed garlic juice? Can you give more info about this, Thanks!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > I also use *garlic juice* as recomended by the lfs that sold me the vitamins. Not only do the LOVE garlic, but it also helps cover up and strange taste from the vitamins.
> ...


 would be interested in finding out more about vit fluid & garlic juice?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Daywalker said:


> smithgrind_who said:
> 
> 
> > Civic Disobedience said:
> ...


 Never heard of Garlic Juice... but for vitamins, I use suppliments contained with thiamine contents.


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

pop the stomach to let the air out


----------

